# Vermillion this weekend?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

How will vermillion be this weekend? Looking to hook one or 2 before they go back home to the lake. I have Maribor jigs and floats.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

River is mud now, more rain tonight. We'll have to watch the gauges to know for this weekend. All depends on how rain we get tonight.... doesn't look promising. If you're gonna go, water will still be dark for jigs even it's borderline. Go dark colors on the jigs, or chartreuse if you try.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

No way. That's some heavy rain hitting tonight. Find a smaller stream


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The V will be a no go


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

How about rocky?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rocky is at 1530 cfs, v is at 725cfs....


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Rocky is at 1530 cfs, v is at 725cfs....


no clue what any of that means?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It means they're flowing mud right now.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

They are usually ready to fish around 150-300 depends on specific conductance and turbidity. Call Joe at central basin if you want a tutorial on how to read the meters.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

ohihunter2014 said:


> no clue what any of that means?


Measure of flow - Cubic feet of water per second


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Rocky is at 1530 cfs, v is at 725cfs....


you really need to learn what the gauges are reading, compare them to when your on the river for the height, flow and clarity of the river, they will be your number one friend when it comes to fishing the rivers. Pay attention to cfs, height and turbidity on the gauges, also remember its kinda like reading a river, breaking it down in different sections. I.E. head of run, the chute or middle, deep pool, tail-outs, gravel (riffle), the flow in the fall, winter and spring will all vary on the seasons, so that's something to pay attention to. The flow will also vary from year to year because of the height of the Lake Erie which, also makes a difference on how fast the river cleans up, example the rocky might fish good at 600 cfs, but the next week looks to dirty for that height and might fish well at 400 cfs, because it dropped to fast. Winter flows tend to fish a little higher, ground frozen, runoff is a little cleaner than fall and spring when the ground can be muddy.that being said its always a good to take notes year to year.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Ohihunter...have you gotten out at all? Looks like you've asked all the right questions, and some, but have you actually been able to get out there this season and see what it's like yet? Not trying to sound rude, but you're all over this forum and I'm hoping all the info we've provided has helped you in anyway...what has your experience been thus far? A lot of our answers may be understood more clearly if you get out see for yourself! Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

1MoreKast said:


> Ohihunter...have you gotten out at all? Looks like you've asked all the right questions, and some, but have you actually been able to get out there this season and see what it's like yet? Not trying to sound rude, but you're all over this forum and I'm hoping all the info we've provided has helped you in anyway...what has your experience been thus far? A lot of our answers may be understood more clearly if you get out see for yourself! Just curious. Thanks.


Working 6 days a week made it hard to get out. The last 2 weekends I've had off everyone said it's not good.
Bass fished last weekend at Norwalk but no luck. I might try it out this Saturday but the rod had to go back cause the 2pcs were loose where it would almost fall apart. Cabelas doesn't have them in stock so using my 7ft medium bass rod.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Waters so warm right now, 7' bass rod and some rooster tails and you'll find some fish. Good luck!


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

SelfTaught said:


> Waters so warm right now, 7' bass rod and some rooster tails and you'll find some fish. Good luck!


steelhead or bass?


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Steelhead, in the river, timings about close pretty soon you'll be able to catch steelies and lake run smallmouth. If you're new, go to river and start throwing white rooster tails. Steelhead in warm water will be more active and chasing, and smallmouth will be running.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

White and black rooster tails when waters above 40 degrees work great


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

of course egg sacks are the go to for the majority of everyone, but many people smash them on streamers and jigs right now, me personal tube jigs with a trout worm this time of year is insanely deadly when the steelhead and bass are stacked in down low.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

This might be a stupid question, but is there any way that the V is actually 65 degrees right now?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

That's crazy.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I wet waded today and it wasn't bad at all .


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol, I never would have guessed that. did you find any fish while you were at it? I'll be down there tomorrow , I've only fished the V in fall and winter, never spring


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was a good day today you won't have trouble finding fish.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome, thanks man


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

fishfray said:


> Awesome, thanks man


I may see you on the river. I will have my nephew with me again today.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 12, 2014)

<<personal tube jigs with a trout worm>>

OK, I'll ask. Not sure what you're talking about here. Do you have a picture perhaps or a more specific description?? 

FWIW..I've done OK for steel with jigs (but that's mainly what I fished with so that makes sense..). I tie my own, olive on top, white bottom...but have little experience in the OH tribs.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went today saw several dead laying in shallow water, the heat is cooking them


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup. I stop fishing for steelies once the water hits the upper 50s. Currently the rivers are in the high 50s almost 60s. Even a short fight in waters this warm can kill them. Seen it many of times. Guys catching fish then relasing them to only go belly up a few feet down stream. Time to switch to bass and walleye.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

65+ degrees at Vermilion


----------

